# NHB/MMA Banned In Some U.S States



## Zapatista (Aug 1, 2005)

Now is it true that NHB/MMA competitions are banned in some of the states in the U.S? I can't remember where I heard that but people said that the reason there is so many tournaments in the Midwestern U.S is because it is legal here compared with other parts of the country. Is this true? And if so, do you know a link that shows which states have it legalized and which ones don't? Thanks.


----------



## kempo108 (Aug 2, 2005)

i know its banned in ny. i know there are more states in banned in, but i not sure which ones.


----------



## bignick (Aug 2, 2005)

North Dakota is on that list...it was just banned a couple weeks ago...


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2005)

Good. I've been waiting for someone to ban North Dakota.


----------



## cashwo (Aug 3, 2005)

It's banned in WV.


----------



## bignick (Aug 3, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Good. I've been waiting for someone to ban North Dakota.


 Good work


----------



## Spook (Aug 3, 2005)

Its also banned in Michigan.


----------



## Fletcher (Aug 3, 2005)

There is a list of the legal standing of MMA and kickboxing for every state at www.iscfmma.com


----------



## Zapatista (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks Fletcher, I was hoping somebody would give me a link.


----------

